# Belgium, Luxembourg



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Booked Norfolkline for July-August. Will arrive at Dunkerque for an overnight stop. Just purchased Michelin maps for France and Germany/Luxembourg etc. Looking for best information about where to go and stay.
Will buy caravan club sites book for rest of europe at the NEC next week. As we love the aires in France and the municipal sites we are looking for info on where to stay, any guidebooks to buy or article references. 
As we are away for 5 weeks high season, we hate booking and have not done so for the last 3 summers in France,we wish to keep costs down. How does Belgium/Luxembourg/Germany compare.
As a devoted Francophile we intend to travel to pastures new this summer so would love to pick your knowledgeable brains please.
Any information will be appreciated about where to go or not go as the case may be.
Thanks


----------



## linda30 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Have you heard of France Passion? A great way to discover France - if you want to know more, just let me know.

How's your French? I know some great websites wih lots of aires, but they are in French.

Linda


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is a large amount of information around this site and a search using the search facility in the box above these posts may prove fruitful.

For some continental web sites see this topic:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt4302.html


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks both but I know loads about France and the aires but nothing about Belgium/Luxembourg. Used the search facility but not a lot of info there. Seems that these are not the places to go. Will stop at Ostend and Bruge as recommended but not sure where to head next. North, East or South?


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Gillian, I apologise. Half asleep when I read your reply. Those list of website links are great. What is even better, if you use google, is that you right click with the mouse on the first page and it says "translate to English". Fantastic. Now will spend another couple of hours surfing the net.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Thanks both but I know loads about France and the aires but nothing about Belgium/Luxembourg.


Hi Chrisgog,

for Belgium, Luxembourg (and Netherlands) you find lots of infos here:
http://www.campercontact.nl/

In Dutch, but you can download lists of aires in PDF format and the symbols should be quite obvious.

Basically in Belgium you can kip on car parks without problems, while this is strictly forbidden in Netherlands and Luxembourg. So in the latter two countries you should go to the official sites.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

you can also consult this link:

www.campingcar-infos.com ( CCI )

Click " aires " ( Belgique, G.-D de Luxembourg and Allemagne )
It is one of the best french mh. forum...
I moderate this forun since nearly 4 years under my nickname " Duc "

kind regards,

duc from CCI ( leduc for this forum...)


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Merci beaucoup Leduc


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chrisgog,

We stopped off last september for an overnight in the Ardennes area at a Place called Han sur Lesse (just aff the A4 / E411 going towards Luxembourg) which was very pretty and we would have liked to stop longer; we are now considering a trip in early september to take in a larger area of southern Belgium / Luxembourg. Shall be doing some research shortly and would welcome a "cross reference". See my entry in the sites database for Han.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Mike,
Will keep you informed about our visit and any other info. I find out before going
Chris


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

there are some great spots - particularly like 
Blaarmeersen - Ghent; Waux Hall - Mons
Kockelscheur - Lux [city]; Echternach; Vianden;

enjoy the planning [well reading up  ] and the trip

8)


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

when we cross Belgium, we often make a stop in the city of BASTOGNE in the Ardenne.
A great parking at Place Merceny, 200m from the Sherman tank in the center of the city.
There are often mh.on this place...
Outside of the winter you have a watertap on the corner of route d´Arlon.
From Bastogne to Ettelbrück, the camping place "Fuussekaul" after Heiderscheid has a special parking for mh, outside of the campingground, with mh. services and electricity: 7 Euro the night.

ciao,

leduc


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi, there´s another (belgian) site

http://users.pandora.be/schoutens/t/mobil-d.html

There you can find an english version with a lot of usefull informations.

Greetings Franz Peter


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Airs in Belgium*

Hi To All

Womokiste, thank you for the link to the "Pandora" site, it is one of the best sites i have seen, been over to Ypres a few times, but going over in April for a month or two  and intend going around Belgium, with the info from the pandora site I can now plan a route, ( a low cost route!!!) 

Thanks again

Colin R......


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Airs in Belgium*



Cowly said:


> .......the link to the "Pandora" site, it is one of the best sites i have seen, ........


HI, I think, this site looks a little bit crazy, but it´s full of informations.

We had been several times in Belgium and so I can say, that it is more difficult in Belgium to find a good MH-spot. Especially near the Coast.

But if you´re going east to the Ardennes, you can find nice places.

And there´s another problem - there are only a few places with "sani-station".

Greetings Franz Peter


----------

